# Omega Megaquartz Hand Sizes



## wisdu (Nov 19, 2007)

Would anyone please know the hand hole sizes for the Omega megaquartz Cal 1310 movement? And are they the same as for the ESA 9162 / Omega 1250 etc tuning fork / Electroquartz watches? (The hands generally seem to look similar.)

Among my small collection of these interesting watches is a Seamaster with matt black dial and white hands. It was not working, but that was just a matter of greasing the worm gear as so well described by others on this forum. Alas the hands are somewhat mangled. Since replacements seem impossible to find, I may have to use others, if I can find the right size....

Many thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi.

I am certain that the hands from the ESA 9162/4 will not fit on the Megaqurtz's.

I know from previous experience that the second hand definately will not, as i once spent a frustrating hour wondering why i could not re-fit the hand then noticed i had mixed them up.

I would therefore conclude that if the second hand will not fit, it is unlikely that the others will.

I have both types of watches apart at the moment , so will do a practical test somewhen soon and let you know!

Regards Keith


----------



## wisdu (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Keith,

Thanks for this information, and I look forward to learning the result of your experiment!

If the 1301 hands remain unfindable, I will practise my de-mangling skills.....

all the best

Karl


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

The Omega hand fitting for the 1310 is designated H1, for the Omega 1250 are H2 so they are different.


----------

